# RTS Atlanta and Washington DC



## Kstone1999 (Jun 22, 2006)

At the Westminster Confession for Today Conference Ric Cannada the Chancellor for RTS announced they were moving forward with offering the MDIV at both RTS Atlanta and DC. They just need to hire one or two more key professors and they are all set. I asked him what the time frame was because I would like to start seminary in August of 07. He said they should be well set before then. I found this to be great news.I love RTS\'s desire to have quality seminaries all over the country.


----------



## AdamM (Jun 22, 2006)

Kevin, have you had a chance to take any classes taught by Dr. Fesko?


----------



## Kstone1999 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have not....are you familiar with him? I know that he is pastor of an OPC church here in town


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kstone1999_
> I have not....are you familiar with him? I know that he is pastor of an OPC church here in town



Hmmm...I knew a Kevin Stone in college. You're not from Kansas City are you?


----------



## Kstone1999 (Jun 23, 2006)

No...Never been to KC. But he had to be a pretty good guy with a name like that 




> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Kstone1999_
> ...



[Edited on 6-23-2006 by Kstone1999]


----------

